# Carbon fiber door panels!



## ae8620vlevin (Aug 20, 2015)

Got someone ready to make some moulds for these guys! Who wants some carbon fiber or fiberglass door inserts!??
Not sure on pricing yet, but it should be similar to having them reupholstered. 
Please comment if you would seriously 
Want some.
















Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## All VWs (Aug 4, 2015)

*Door panels*

Would be interested in the C/F panels, but need a $ figure & some pics please......................


----------



## DarknessVR6 (May 12, 2010)

What he said! ^


----------



## ae8620vlevin (Aug 20, 2015)

Working on it guys! Sending out my panels tomorrow. Once he has a mold made and the first set done a price will be announced.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

I was looking at redoing mine due to my 3 yo using his foot to peel back the fabric...I am very interested.


----------



## IvthRob (Oct 9, 2011)

yes I will certainly want a set. do you know a price yet


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

can he do them for the mk4 jetta and where are the pictures


----------



## ae8620vlevin (Aug 20, 2015)

He can do them for jetta, someone would have to send him theor panels. And he def wont do them unless he sells enough gti ones to mkae it worth it.. 

Some reason my panels got stuck in shipping and took 2 weeks to get to him. He should have them now and should start making a mould shortly. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarknessVR6 (May 12, 2010)

Stopping by for an update :beer:


----------

